# Applesauce Oatmeal Quick Bread Recipe, TNT



## PA Baker (Mar 23, 2007)

*Applesauce Oatmeal Quick Bread*  
1 1/4 c. flour
1 c. applesauce
1/2 c. packed brown sugar
1/3 c. plain yogurt
2 eggs
1 tsp. salt
1 tsp. baking soda
1 tsp. baking powder
1 tsp. ground cinnamon
½ tsp ground ginger (optional)
¼ tsp freshly grated nutmeg (optional)
1 1/2 c. oats (I used old fashioned and got a chewier, heartier loaf.  A quick cooking oat/instant oats would give you a more tender, lighter bread)
1 c. dark seedless raisins (optional)
 
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Grease a 9 x 5 inch loaf pan. 
 
In a bowl, whisk together all dry ingredients. In a second bowl, mix together applesauce, yogurt, and eggs until well blended.  Add wet ingredients into dry.  Mix until well blended.  Spread batter evenly in prepared pan. Bake 1 hour or until a toothpick inserted in center of the bread comes out clean, covering top with foil if it browns too quickly. Remove from pan and cool completely on rack.


----------



## bethzaring (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks PA, looks quite tasty.......just may try it this weekend. ......especially since I have everything in stock..


----------



## redkitty (Mar 23, 2007)

This sounds lovely!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 23, 2007)

Sounds great, thanks!


----------



## PA Baker (Mar 23, 2007)

I was pleased at how well it turned out since I was just throwing together what I had in an effort to use up some applesauce!  I made it yesterday and the loaf is almost all gone already.


----------



## boufa06 (Mar 23, 2007)

Healthy and mouth-watering recipe!!  Can't wait to try it soon!  Thanks for posting PA!!


----------



## JoAnn L. (Mar 23, 2007)

Your recipe sounds really tasty. I love recipes like yours, made with items that I already have. I think I will put in a few chopped walnuts, too. Thanks.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 23, 2007)

PA, I have everything but the yogurt.  What do you suggest as a proper substitution if any?  Thanks.


----------



## SierraCook (Mar 25, 2007)

PA Baker, thanks for sharing your recipe.  I might just have to try to make this tomorrow.  I have everything the recipe calls for, but the yogurt.  Oh, well I need to go to the store tomorrow to buy the local paper anyway.


----------



## Alix (Oct 16, 2012)

OK, I know this is an oldie and PA hasn't been here in ages. Can anyone else help me out? I'm going to use up about 1.25 cups of yogurt that is about to expire. Think I can use it all instead of the applesauce? I don't have applesauce except in the little lunch cups that my kids like. 

My thought was, I'd put the oats and yogurt together and let it soften a bit, then mix the rest of the wet ingredients in. Add the dry and mix til incorporated. I'm using craisins as well instead of raisins. Thoughts?


----------



## Chef Munky (Oct 16, 2012)

Alix said:


> OK, I know this is an oldie and PA hasn't been here in ages. Can anyone else help me out? I'm going to use up about 1.25 cups of yogurt that is about to expire. Think I can use it all instead of the applesauce? I don't have applesauce except in the little lunch cups that my kids like.
> 
> My thought was, I'd put the oats and yogurt together and let it soften a bit, then mix the rest of the wet ingredients in. Add the dry and mix til incorporated. I'm using craisins as well instead of raisins. Thoughts?



I'd swipe the kids apple sauce. Just tell them they have sacrificed their snack for a new and improved snack. Either way is a winner.

Thank you for your support!

Love Mom


----------



## Alix (Oct 16, 2012)

Chef Munky said:


> I'd swipe the kids apple sauce. Just tell them they have sacrificed their snack for a new and improved snack. Either way is a winner.
> 
> Thank you for your support!
> 
> Love Mom



LOL! Its blueberry flavored though. I'll go see if there are any plain ones left.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

Katie H said:


> PA, I have everything but the yogurt. What do you suggest as a proper substitution if any? Thanks.


 
Since no one has replied yet. I add a dash of lemon juice to milk and let it thicken for a few minutes. It works when you need a sub for buttermilk or yogurt but only in baking.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

This looks devine  Thank you for the recipe!


----------



## Alix (Oct 16, 2012)

Snip, good answer but its a little late. I resurrected a REALLY old thread. This baby is 5 years old.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

Alix said:


> Snip, good answer but its a little late. I resurrected a REALLY old thread. This baby is 5 years old.


 
 Thanks Alix, blonde moment! I'm too tired to notice dates!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 16, 2012)

I know I'm late, but I think your idea sounds good Alix!


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 17, 2012)

Just a note regarding commercial applesauce -- yesterday I was in a 'dollar store' and noticed some 4-packs of applesauce, I would guess meant for school lunches.  When I buy the jarred sauce for a recipe, I nearly always have to toss the extra sauce after it grows green stuff sitting on the back fridge shelf.  So I thought the small individual packs might be a good resource for my pantry.  But the second ingredient listed after apples was high fructose corn syrup, so I discarded the idea.  Maybe another brand would be more healthful - this needs further research on my part.  I know, I know - I should eat what's left in the jar before it's ruined.  My bad.


----------



## Alix (Oct 17, 2012)

Mott's applesauce is unsweetened. The blueberry stuff I have says: Apples, water, apple puree, vegetable juice for color (carrot), blueberry puree, natural flavor and ascorbic acid. Each cup of sauce = 1 serving of fruit. 

I didn't have time to make this yesterday as I got bogged down with cleaning (YUCK!) so it is happening today. I'll post results.


----------



## Alix (Oct 17, 2012)

OK, I used basics from this recipe, but adapted it too much to have it be part of this thread. See here for my revision. I'll post how it tasted in an hour or so!


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 18, 2012)

Alix said:


> Mott's applesauce is unsweetened. The blueberry stuff I have says: Apples, water, apple puree, vegetable juice for color (carrot), blueberry puree, natural flavor and ascorbic acid. Each cup of sauce = 1 serving of fruit.
> 
> I didn't have time to make this yesterday as I got bogged down with cleaning (YUCK!) so it is happening today. I'll post results.


 
I'm happy to see that snack packs for kids - everyone, really - are available minus the HFC we've been alerted to.  This reinforces the importance of taking the time to read the back of the package when we shop. 

I hope your a'sauce bread was a great success.


----------



## Alix (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey tinlizzie, I actually created a different recipes sans applesauce. I didn't want to use up the snack packs and was too lazy to make some. It ended up being awesome.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 19, 2012)

Alix said:


> Hey tinlizzie, I actually created a different recipes sans applesauce. I didn't want to use up the snack packs and was too lazy to make some. It ended up being awesome.


 
Do tell us where to find it. (Speaking of being too lazy- I'll just ask you instead of hunting it up.)  You know, I'm nearly on the verge of creating an "Alix" folder, just for your recipes.  Already have your lemony ones grouped together.  Oh, and the maple nut cake, too.


----------



## Alix (Oct 19, 2012)

WOW! My own file! I feel quite honoured, thanks tinlizzie. Here is the link to the recipe I came up with. My family likes it a lot, and it stands up to a toasting in the toaster.


----------



## tinlizzie (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks very much.  This sounds like the perfect Fall loaf.  I hope to make it now that what passes for Fall down here is cooling things off a bit.  Gotta put those cranberries on my shopping list.


----------



## babetoo (Oct 20, 2012)

i'll just tack this on here. made oatmeal cookies for bob the ride man. no butter used butter flavored shortening. no oatmeal, had an oatmeal cookie mix. what a lovely crisp sweet cookie. i popped on half a dried apriocot on top of each one before baking.


----------



## chopper (Oct 20, 2012)

babetoo said:
			
		

> i'll just tack this on here. made oatmeal cookies for bob the ride man. no butter used butter flavored shortening. no oatmeal, had an oatmeal cookie mix. what a lovely crisp sweet cookie. i popped on half a dried apriocot on top of each one before baking.



Good for you Babe. I just love it when the kitchen experiments turn out great!


----------

